# Beach invasion on Marco Island



## rapmarks (May 9, 2020)

We drove down to the charter club today.  Very little traffic until I reached Marco, then it got very crowded.  As I checked in, I heard something about a place being jammed, and illegal parking all over, and heard the word overrun. 
when we went out to the supposedly private beach, I was shocked. It was packed.  Off to the right, it was solid.  i was  Told they had all come from the east coast, in other words Miami,     they parked at the shopping restaurant area across the street, walked through the Marriott access point and set up all over the beach.
my first thought was that they were international tourists, as other languages were being spoken all around.   I set our chairs quite a distance away and thought the charter club must be full occupancy.   since these groups were ten, they were not staying at charter club.   I didn’t feel safe going in the Water or even walking along the beach, as I tried to keep social distance.   So my idea of getting away to a resort only at quarter occupancy and a quiet beach is not happening.


----------



## Sea Six (May 9, 2020)

This is a Florida thing, not a Lounge thing.  The beach was just opened and is overrun with people from the east coast.  We call them 305's because that's their area code.  You saw them on the beach while their cars were being tagged and towed.  Marco will not stand for this.  It won't last a week.  Once they realize they got a ticket or towed, they won't do it next weekend.  Imagine coming back from the beach and not knowing where your car is.  BYE!!!!  We need some time adjust to this re-opening.   We are trying to open up ourselves, NOT THE ENTIRE FREAKING WORLD!


----------



## rapmarks (May 9, 2020)

I can try to move it if I figure it out


----------



## normab (May 9, 2020)

Interesting.  I heard or read that Key West was opening up to residents only because otherwise all the Miami and Lauderdale folks would overtake it...I guess they were right.   

And it is a shorter drive to Marco than Key West...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 9, 2020)

I’ve just heard that Naples / Collier County is closing all their beaches at midnight tonight.  I guess all the folks from other parts of FL flocked to the beach’s in Naples.


----------



## geekette (May 9, 2020)

Wow.  Sounding like whack a mole.

At least the impounded cars will gain some $ to the area.  Not the way you want revenue, but, a bit of tourist money.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> Wow.  Sounding like whack a mole.
> 
> At least the impounded cars will gain some $ to the area.  Not the way you want revenue, but, a bit of tourist money.


I suspect the money goes to the towing and impound company. They probably like the revenue.


----------



## Sea Six (May 10, 2020)

normab said:


> Interesting.  I heard or read that Key West was opening up to residents only because otherwise all the Miami and Lauderdale folks would overtake it...I guess they were right.
> 
> And it is a shorter drive to Marco than Key West...


BAN THE 305!


----------



## rapmarks (May 10, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’ve just heard that Naples / Collier County is closing all their beaches at midnight tonight.  I guess all the folks from other parts of FL flocked to the beach’s in Naples.


Yes just naples, but not collier county. it is supposed to rain today so maybe they won’t make the drive


----------



## LMD (May 10, 2020)

City of Naples beaches closed last night at midnight. We were on Marco yesterday too at resident's beach. It was fine there. One way on one way off. Lots of space and social distancing. Its is horrible that people have to ruin it for the ones that are following the recommendations.


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2020)

Let wait and see what happen with the coronavirus after this Beach invasion by the 305?


----------



## IslandTime (May 10, 2020)

That's terrible.  Too bad each area can't block off the day tripper visitors the way the Florida Keys has done.  We live on the beach in Cape Canaveral and have had a huge number of visitors from other counties on weekends.  Last weekend was worse than yesterday because they still didn't have all the beach parking open then.  So the beach-goers parked illegally in yards, local businesses, etc. AND left piles of trash behind.  It's cloudy and gray today so the beach is empty.  Is it sad that I'm happy it's an ugly day?  lol


----------



## bbodb1 (May 10, 2020)

I really wanted to make an observation on the Grunion Invasion but I'm not sure the reference would be understood.....


----------



## MrockStar (May 10, 2020)

Alice Cooper wrote a song about this back in th seventies, Welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## LMD (May 10, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> That's terrible.  Too bad each area can't block off the day tripper visitors the way the Florida Keys has done.  We live on the beach in Cape Canaveral and have had a huge number of visitors from other counties on weekends.  Last weekend was worse than yesterday because they still didn't have all the beach parking open then.  So the beach-goers parked illegally in yards, local businesses, etc. AND left piles of trash behind.  It's cloudy and gray today so the beach is empty.  Is it sad that I'm happy it's an ugly day?  lol


Apparently there was trash left all over the beaches here in Naples too as well as illegal parking. What is  wrong with people? I would never think of leaving my trash anywhere but where it belongs....in the trash!


----------



## LMD (May 10, 2020)

These were posted by the Coastal Breeze. The Marriott timeshare and Charter Club in the background


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2020)

The fix for this is for them to open the beaches in Dade and Broward Counties.


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2020)

Looks liked the folks from the 305 area understand social distancing of 6 feets and how to place trash in the trash bins.


----------



## Panina (May 10, 2020)

Still amazes me people don’t get it.  And I don’t want to hear they should be able to go and I can stay home.  They are preventing people like me who would  follow guidelines from going.  The actions of some are affecting many.


----------



## MrockStar (May 10, 2020)

Chuckleheads are everywhere. :-\


----------



## mjm1 (May 10, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I really wanted to make an observation on the Grunion Invasion but I'm not sure the reference would be understood.....



LOL! I would get it. I grew up on the coast in Northern CA and we had grunion invasions. Hadn’t thought of that in a long time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2020)

Naples, FL Beaches Closed Again in Record Time But Airplanes Just as Packed.










						Social Distancing Violated at Naples Beaches and on Airlines
					

Naples giveth beaches, Naples taketh beaches away if you break their social distancing rules.




					www.tmz.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 10, 2020)

LMD said:


> These were posted by the Coastal Breeze. The Marriott timeshare and Charter Club in the background
> 
> View attachment 20412View attachment 20413View attachment 20414


The green and yellow umbrellas are the charter club


----------



## Sea Six (May 10, 2020)

I don't remember ever seeing so many people in that area of the beach.  The big crowds are usually where the public parking is, at south beach and tiger tail.  Oh, I forgot - there is a public lot by Crystal Shores  - that must be where some of them came from.


----------



## Talent312 (May 10, 2020)

Perhaps many of 'em will be sick at home or in hospitals before I arrive in August.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 10, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I really wanted to make an observation on the Grunion Invasion but I'm not sure the reference would be understood.....



Well, it did happen right after the full moon and the "invaders" were not local.

But it happened during the daytime instead of at nighttime, no bonfires were built, and nothing was buried.

For non-Californians, check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunion ; they are a fascinating bit of SoCal beach culture.


----------



## Tacoma (May 10, 2020)

Well at least the grunions aren't as ugly as the penis fish that were on some California beaches last year. Now that was an image.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Well at least the grunions aren't as ugly as the penis fish that were on some California beaches last year. Now that was an image.


And for those who don't remember.









						Thousands of 'penis fish' washed up on a California beach
					

They were spooked out of their burrows by a bomb cyclone.




					amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## IslandTime (May 11, 2020)

LMD said:


> Apparently there was trash left all over the beaches here in Naples too as well as illegal parking. What is  wrong with people? I would never think of leaving my trash anywhere but where it belongs....in the trash!



Right??  If it won't fit in the trash cans, take it with you!  I don't understand people who think it's OK to trash our beaches - they expect others to clean up their mess and just ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Panina (May 11, 2020)

Florida city closes beaches a week after reopening due to visitors defying coronavirus social distancing
					

A southwest Florida city closed its beaches Sunday, just one week after reopening them, because visitors failed to follow social distancing measures meant to curb the spread of the coronavirus, officials said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2020)

Beaches should be open Monday - Fri. 8AM - 7PM.
Open on the weekend only from 8AM - 5PM.


----------



## Sea Six (May 11, 2020)

First we get invaded by 305's, and now LOVE BUGS!


----------



## Talent312 (May 11, 2020)

Perhaps the beach police could dig thru the trash like in "Alice's Restaurant" (by Arlo Guthrie) to find identifiers and arrest 'em for littering.


----------



## PigsDad (May 11, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps the beach police could dig thru the trash like in "Alice's Restaurant" (by Arlo Guthrie) to find identifiers and arrest 'em for littering.


Serious question:  can you be cited for littering if the garbage bins are full and you leave your garbage in a bag by the bin?  Just asking because one of the pictures posted earlier was showing that case.

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Beaches should be open Monday - Fri. 8AM - 7PM.
> Open on the weekend only from 8AM - 5PM.


I think the problem was the weekend opening times. So not sure these times would solve the problem.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 11, 2020)

I have a question-so were bigger beaches/public beaches closed? And wouldn't it be easier to have the lots full and in use-and then have local police turn anyone away who couldn't get in the lot to control access better? I'm obviously missing something .


----------



## Sea Six (May 11, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> I have a question-so were bigger beaches/public beaches closed? And wouldn't it be easier to have the lots full and in use-and then have local police turn anyone away who couldn't get in the lot to control access better? I'm obviously missing something .


The beaches in Ft Lauderdale and Miami are still closed.  The 305's are the people driving across the state to trash our beaches. Naples went back to locals only.  I expect more of that.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 11, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> The beaches in Ft Lauderdale and Miami are still closed.  The 305's are the people driving across the state to trash our beaches. Naples went back to locals only.  I expect more of that.


Ah ok - thank you! Knew I was missing a component! Yeah until things can be under control I don't blame locals one bit for wanting to keep it to locals only!!


----------



## Talent312 (May 11, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Serious question:  Can you be cited for littering if the garbage bins are full and you leave your garbage in a bag by the bin?  Just asking because one of the pictures posted earlier was showing that case.



Full bins do not give a license to dump trash on the beach, no matter how nicely bagged.
What it does is give one responsibility to find a proper way to dispose of thei waste.


----------



## rapmarks (May 11, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> I have a question-so were bigger beaches/public beaches closed? And wouldn't it be easier to have the lots full and in use-and then have local police turn anyone away who couldn't get in the lot to control access better? I'm obviously missing something .


Marco Island has rather small public beaches, and limited parking. The people were on supposedly private beaches. The public beach was pretty full also


----------



## Sea Six (May 11, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Full bins do not give a license to dump trash on the beach, no matter how nicely bagged.
> What it does is give one responsibility to find a proper way to dispose of thei waste.


I guess I would rather they at least drop their trash by the overflowing bins than leave it out on the sand.   It keeps the beaches clean, and makes it better for those who have to pick up all this crap.  They may just haul out a dumpster and throw the trash from all the boardwalks into that.  I see them do that when we have a bad seaweed problem.


----------



## IslandTime (May 11, 2020)

If we have trash - wherever we happen to be - and it won't fit in the trash can, we take it with us.  Even if it means putting it in the car and throwing it away when we get home.  Just leaving it on the ground anywhere is not OK.


----------



## LMD (May 12, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Beaches should be open Monday - Fri. 8AM - 7PM.
> Open on the weekend only from 8AM - 5PM.


They just made that decision for the City of Naples beaches. During the week sunrise to sunset. On weekends and Memorial Day 7-11 and 5-sunset. They are limiting what you can bring, parking. Not sure how they plan to enforce it all. Hopefully it will at least deter some of the crowds. Although, it probably mean those people just go to other beaches where there are no limitations. Seems as if Collier County and Marco will have to follow (at least put in weekend restrictions) or risk being even more crowded then last weekend.

EDITED TO UPDATE
County beaches will be open as usual weekday hours with no additional restrictions, but changes are temporarily in place for weekends. Hours will be bifurcated Saturdays, Sundays and Memorial Day when beaches are open 7 to 11 a.m. and then 5 p.m. to sunset, to mirror the times for city beaches. Also during the weekends, county parking garages and lots will be limited to access only by residents whose vehicles have Collier or Naples beach parking stickers. County beaches include those at Barefoot, Bluebill, Conner, Vanderbilt and Clam Pass in the unincorporated areas, as well as South Marco and Tigertail on Marco Island.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 12, 2020)

Theme parks are supposed to have a phased opening starting June 1st, so just hold off until then and it will clear up.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Theme parks are supposed to have a phased opening starting June 1st, so just hold off until then and it will clear up.


Where are you seeing June 1st date? I see where their shopping and dining districts are having limited openings (City Walk, Downtown Disney), but no word on the parks yet. Can you cite your source?


----------



## IslandTime (May 12, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Theme parks are supposed to have a phased opening starting June 1st, so just hold off until then and it will clear up.



I can't imagine that will happen.  Disney isn't taking hotel reservations until July 1 and no reopening dates have been announced for their parks yet.









						Disney World accepting hotel reservations for July, says 'reopening date has not been identified'
					

Speculation continues to spread over the reopening of Disney World.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 13, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> I can't imagine that will happen.  Disney isn't taking hotel reservations until July 1 and no reopening dates have been announced for their parks yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And furthermore, the only cast members who have been called back from furlough are maintenance and sanitation custodians for Disney Springs, in preparation for the May 20 reopening there. I believe the cast members for the parks will have to be called back at least one week, more likely two weeks, before reopening of the parks in order to train on the new procedures necessitated by COVID-19.


----------



## Firepath (May 13, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> LOL! I would get it. I grew up on the coast in Northern CA and we had grunion invasions. Hadn’t thought of that in a long time.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Me too. I had forgotten about the grunion runs.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Where are you seeing June 1st date? I see where their shopping and dining districts are having limited openings (City Walk, Downtown Disney), but no word on the parks yet. Can you cite your source?



Pete Werner on Dis Unplugged said all his internal contacts were saying "phased reopening June 1st"


----------



## Sea Six (May 13, 2020)

The latest and greatest from Marco, formal version of what LMD posted earlier (the 305's are in for a big surprise):


----------



## LMD (May 14, 2020)

Now with all the smoke from the fires no one will even want to go to the beach!








						Southwest Florida smells like it's on fire, as four counties battle brush fires
					

Multiple brush fires have broken out in Southwest Florida Wednesday, causing road closures and evacuations. The fires have spanned throughout four counties so far.



					www.news-press.com


----------



## pedro47 (May 14, 2020)

LMD said:


> Now with all the smoke from the fires no one will even want to go to the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not good news for residents living in Southwest Florida.
Smelling smoke for 24 hours is not good for the lungs.


----------



## nerodog (May 14, 2020)

Looks 


Panina said:


> Still amazes me people don’t get it.  And I don’t want to hear they should be able to go and I can stay home.  They are preventing people like me who would  follow guidelines from going.  The actions of some are affecting many.


Totally agree. It will be an endless cycle and everyone  will be impacted.  I'm here in Portugal  and it's very orderly and people are respectful  of the phases, social distancing etc. No beaches open here till June depending  on the numbers in the coming weeks. It's been slow and methodical  but it's working.


----------



## LMD (May 14, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This is not good news for residents living in Southwest Florida.
> Smelling smoke for 24 hours is not good for the lungs.


Yes I can't imagine being ill and having to deal with this on top of it. It smells like a camp fire inside our house. I have never been a fan of camp fires.  Some folks have had to evacuate. Hope they are able to get it under control soon!


----------



## Sea Six (May 14, 2020)

Now there is that tropical depression heading our way.  





__





						Atlantic 2-Day Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook
					





					www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## rapmarks (May 14, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Now there is that tropical depression heading our way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the balcony is littered with love bugs


----------



## Sea Six (May 14, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> And the balcony is littered with love bugs


Our front porch has very few love bugs compared to the last few days.  I think the cool air, the smoke, and the wind have them going away.  It was so annoying to open the door and have those things all over the porch, but today they are gone. They want to get out before Friday when the 305's try to show up.


----------

